# anybody staring at a new board you bought?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:laugh: I feel like that even though one of mine (Jones Flagship 158) is not new, got it in January but still eager to get on it. In the course of the season my confidence made a huge step foreward on it and I'm curious how the learning curve will continue. So yes, I'm staring at it almost every day 

The other one (Ride Farah 153) I bought only recently, had only 3 days on it so still very curious to get to know it's characteristics better.

What's your object of desire?


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought a LibTech 157 T.Rice towards the end of the season and only got to ride it a few times so I'm really eager for next season to start. I was a little concerned with the CRC profile since I had ridden pure camber boards my whole life but the transition was pretty easy and the deck is a blast.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

yes, my ride machete gt... got one day on it in spring slush.. this thing has pop! now i'm eager to get back on it and see what its all about.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

i'm seriously debating getting something noodley to go with my SL. Was thinking of an Arbor Blacklist, Westmark, or Draft if I can find one.

If I do find one, I'll be in the same boat you guys are in


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Snagged a GNU Space Case at a season-end clearout, which I haven't ridden yet.

No, not staring at it though.
Boards are put away until the snow returns.

Actually, I'm impressed that I still check this forum daily even in the off season!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been staring at the new SL and Proto HD trying to decide which to get.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> I've been staring at the new SL and Proto HD trying to decide which to get.


No brainer unless you don't wanna spend the extra cash (which, if a concern, would pretty much eliminate NS lol, get the damn proto).


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

KansasNoob said:


> I've been staring at the new SL and Proto HD trying to decide which to get.


Proto.

Bought a SL last year and regret not getting the Proto. Spend the extra cash and enjoy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Got word I'll be seeing 2015 decks showing up at the start of my season. I literally just finished riding 2014 decks yesterday.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> No brainer unless you don't wanna spend the extra cash (which, if a concern, would pretty much eliminate NS lol, get the damn proto).


Well the cash isn't really a concern, I just heard the SL was better in powder. That's what got me stuck. But the Proto looks awesome.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

summer proforms FTW


----------



## bodero (Jan 16, 2013)

Bought a Proto in early March and was fortunately able to get out on it for one spring session. Absolutely love the thing.


----------



## hpin (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm staring at a berzerker, still fully wrapped.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

Got a good deal on a Gnu Billy Goat 162 and it's sitting there as I decide whether it's wide enough for my size 11 kickers. I think it will be fine but I might switch it for an NS Legacy 159 or T Rice Pro 157.


----------



## kaner3sixteen (Feb 15, 2013)

I picked up my first ever board at the end of the season just gone. a 159 Gnu Carbon Credit wide, with Union DLX bindings. have been out injured for the past while so haven't been able to give it a run, can't wait until winter.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Know a lot of people hate Burton, but I got a Barracuda 165.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I got:

1) burton custom flying v - rode once
2) capital horrorscope - rode once
3) Lib tech Trice pro - haven't rode yet

Only 7 more months before I can ride any of them..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Epic said:


> Got a good deal on a Gnu Billy Goat 162 and it's sitting there as I decide whether it's wide enough for my size 11 kickers. I think it will be fine but I might switch it for an NS Legacy 159 or T Rice Pro 157.


If you need any advices about this board now that Snowolf is gone just ask blunted_nose


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> If you need any advices about this board now that Snowolf is gone just ask blunted_nose


Ehhh I think I will pass on that advice 

Snowolf told me 11s might be a bit large for it that's why I'm considering selling it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Wrath has a BG split, but it's still a BG. He can probably answer some Q's for you.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I bought the Ride DH2 this season from my local store as a brand new board but out of date, extremely good price, and no difference apart from graphics, but i still have my 2010 K2 Jibpan, and 2012 K2 Fastplant, so i will be riding all of them next year...


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes indeed...Burton Nug and NS Premier...

Krug


----------



## bmaniga (Sep 26, 2012)

Picked up a Burton Process and got in a quick carpet session:laugh:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Picked up a 2013 Burton Antler, very intrigued to see how it rides as I have only spoken to a couple of people who have ridden it, also have a 2014 custom flying v but I am selling that on in favour of the Antler. 

Not long till our season starts though, 3 weeks!!


----------



## skzen75 (Apr 19, 2013)

2013 Never Summer Raptor 159 with same year Rome Targas. Got them both on great sales, but have to wait months to try them out.


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

got a berty me nug and cap tfa both half price new in the end of season sales... wont be able to stand on them for another 6 months though..doh..

ten


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

fun replies - I'm in good company then!!!!

I just got a Signal Rocker Light.... stickers still on it.... complements my quiver of a NS SL, a splitboard, and a regular Signal Rocker.

Kind of seems like overlap, right? I wanted as light as possible with good flex for the whole mountain & ground tricks although my other boards are really fun!!!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Ive got tax return funds still sitting in the bank waiting for the 2014 gear to do so I can pick up the 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro and some 2014 Union Factory bindings. Itching to see all the new gear drop and the snow to drop again.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

If anybody wants me to test their gear pre season just stick it in the post and I will return it to you in at least average condition when your snow starts falling


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Not brand new, but new to me. Picked up a very lightly used 2013 YES PYL. Sharpened the edges, a couple of coats of wax and there she sits, waiting.......

Just need to find a nice set of binders for her.

November seems so far away.


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Not brand new, but new to me. Picked up a very lightly used 2013 YES PYL. Sharpened the edges, a couple of coats of wax and there she sits, waiting.......
> 
> Just need to find a nice set of binders for her.
> 
> November seems so far away.


Good work!! Cannot find one of these anywhere in NZ!!!


----------



## Ten (Apr 17, 2011)

Same in the UK. PYL just does not exist here!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got an Evo and a DC PBJ staring at me for next season.

Gonna be a long wait to try them out.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Got word I'll be seeing 2015 decks showing up at the start of my season. I literally just finished riding 2014 decks yesterday.


Was the 2014 Blacklist among those you rode? How did it compare to the 2013, same?

I know I spoke with you about the westmark, but I may grab the blacklist instead for a little extra surface area.


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just bought a Jones Mountain Twin 161w & Burton Cartel Limited bindings.

wooo!


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

Bought a new Arbor Coda that luckily I got to ride once on my last trip of the season. The crappy part is I felt like everything was easier on it and now that I got a taste of it I have to wait. Also grabbed a new jacket and some goggles for good prices and waiting for the new Rome bindings to hit the shelves so I can throw a pair of 390's on the Coda!:thumbsup:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Got word I'll be seeing 2015 decks showing up at the start of my season. I literally just finished riding 2014 decks yesterday.


Crazy times, these global.

And I have to say I'm really looking forward to your 2014 board reviews - especially when it comes to Rossignol. ^^


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Does a longboard count?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

backstop13 said:


> Was the 2014 Blacklist among those you rode? How did it compare to the 2013, same?
> 
> I know I spoke with you about the westmark, but I may grab the blacklist instead for a little extra surface area.


Yeah it's the same still. 



Anticrobotic said:


> Crazy times, these global.
> 
> And I have to say I'm really looking forward to your 2014 board reviews - especially when it comes to Rossignol. ^^


June 1st the reviews start dropping. 

Also woke up to it puking snow again today.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

Lib Tech T Ripper.

I can't wait for next season.:yahoo:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> If you need any advices about this board now that Snowolf is gone just ask blunted_nose


Yup, good call.:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I haven't bought it yet... but im online constantly looking at the never summer legacy. Im curious to see how it will do when i get on it.


----------



## yza (May 20, 2013)

Just picked up a status uno for $120 from that crazy sale they had, and union forces for $120 from REI. 

the board came unwaxed, should I wax it now to store until riding or wait till november to get it waxed? 

also which ns board is it comparable to


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

yza said:


> also which ns board is it comparable to


Presumably the SL.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

First off, Welcome yza.

Regarding your new deck: I would think it has some form of lame factory wax on it. Given that it is brand new, there is no need to wax it at this point. Stare at it for a while, think about the days to come, and then tuck it away in a cool dry place till the flakes fly. Then come November:

Get it. Wax it. Ride it.


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Yea Just today took delivery of my 2013 155 GNU Metal Guru, 2013 Union Atlas Matte black and 2013 Burton Restricted Rulers.
and don't know how ill wait two months before I can give them a whirl 

(excuse the shit photos i'm at work)


----------



## Becca M (Dec 24, 2012)

X-raycat said:


> Yea Just today took delivery of my 2013 155 GNU Metal Guru, 2013 Union Atlas Matte black and 2013 Burton Restricted Rulers.
> and don't know how ill wait two months before I can give them a whirl
> 
> (excuse the shit photos i'm at work)


only 2 months to give them a whirl????? I am jealous you only have 2 months!!!!!


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Yea I'm in Sydney Australia so our snow season is June to Sep


----------



## JPonHudson (Feb 11, 2013)

Becca M said:


> HI Guys, Anybody else here just buy a new board (end of season sale maybe) and are staring at it waiting for winter?
> 
> What did you get?


I bought GNU Carbon Credit 162 at the very end of the season. I was able to use it only one time at Hunter mountain NY, the last day of the season. I LOVE it! Banana rocker feels great. This was my first season and I wanted a true twin that can hold a big bloke like me so I can ride switch easier. The best decision I could have made. I just got Burton Cartels for it and decided to put old Flow NX2s on Rossignol Circuit Amptek 165 which will be my back up board. Actually, I am thinking of setting it up goofy (I am regular) and ride it a few times forcing myself to work of my weak direction to improve my switch-ability


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

KansasNoob said:


> Well the cash isn't really a concern, I just heard the SL was better in powder. That's what got me stuck. But the Proto looks awesome.


PFFFT i just sprayed my bourbon everywhere.
SL SUCKS IN POWDER


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Heres my new whip


----------



## Creg12 (Mar 11, 2013)

Have a 2014 TRS stealth with Rome 390 Boss bindings that I get to ride in 43 days!


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Photos please I don't know what TRS is


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

X-raycat said:


> Photos please I don't know what TRS is


Let me google that for you


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Let me google that for you


Wow thats cool, how did you do that?

Its like you videod googling that as if to say i'm an idiot for not doing that my self?

Nice one bro:bowdown:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I visited the site Let me google that for you and I believe the rest is pretty self-explanatory once you're there.

Back in the days I used to just post the link Just Fucking Google It but over the years I've become more considerate of people emotions. ^^



Anyways, let's get back on topic. Me? I wish I had something new and fun to stare at. Currently it's just my new Burton Cartels. 6 months until season starts..........:thumbsdown:


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

Anticrobotic said:


> Currently it's just my new Burton Cartels. 6 months until season starts..........:thumbsdown:


Which Cartels did you go for?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

AntipodeanSam said:


> Which Cartels did you go for?


Just the regular (Re:Flex) Cartel from 12/13, size L. They were on 50% sale in April and I've realised my Union Flite 11/12 M/L were just a tad too small, so...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

TheNorminator said:


> Does a longboard count?


Does a kiteboard count 




AntipodeanSam said:


> If anybody wants me to test their gear pre season just stick it in the post and I will return it to you in at least average condition when your snow starts falling


I'd send you my Flagship since my season only starts in December but I think, you'd get a new one for less money than the Swiss post would charge


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on a Burton Antler yesterday.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Only 6 months to go to get my wife on her new Rome LoFi Rocker! Should be getting my new to me old NS Premier T5. Swallowtail experiment. Cant wait to try that next season! Should be a nice powder compliment to my Raptor!


----------



## AntipodeanSam (Apr 19, 2013)

koi said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Burton Antler yesterday.


Where did you find one of these Koi? I was trying to find one for my sister to bring over for a friend who saw mine and loved it.


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, like purdy maids...all in a row. I'm looking into the Lib T.Rice Horsepower Pro this season. But @ almost a grand, I'll wait until the end of the year sale I think. I think I can manage with my Burton Custom X and Forum Youngblood this year. I think it's funny how we all bought boards at the end of the season on sale and could hardly ride them...but thats the way to go!


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Got word I'll be seeing 2015 decks showing up at the start of my season. I literally just finished riding 2014 decks yesterday.


So how is the 2014 lineup?...for us normal bums. I always look forward to outerwear, specifically Quiksilver. Love that shit.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jwelsh83 said:


> I think it's funny how we all bought boards at the end of the season on sale and could hardly ride them...but thats the way to go!


Had three days on my sale capture. Enough time to get two nasty deep scratches from rocks in the base  aaaaw... hurts me every time I look at it


----------



## Dosakis_Kolban (Jun 1, 2013)

*Just ordered yesterday*

Ordered a Gnu park pickle (PBTX) and rome 390s for 40% off online regular 750 + shipping, only 508 now :yahoo:


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Had three days on my sale capture. Enough time to get two nasty deep scratches from rocks in the base  aaaaw... hurts me every time I look at it


I understand your pain and sympathise with it.


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't have it just yet, but my new board is a Venture Storm 156 splitty. Aw yeah. Got one hell of a deal on it and couldn't say no. Getting some Spark skins to go with it, and selling my Panoramic should just nearly pay for it all.

If the person I bought it from would just ship the darn thing, I'll be able to get a few rides on it this season. I think my skins and the Voile kit will be here by Saturday, but not the flipping board. Frustrating. But it's only four more months until next season anyways. :yahoo:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

tigre said:


> Don't have it just yet, but my new board is a Venture Storm 156 splitty. Aw yeah. Got one hell of a deal on it and couldn't say no. Getting some Spark skins to go with it, and selling my Panoramic should just nearly pay for it all.
> 
> If the person I bought it from would just ship the darn thing, I'll be able to get a few rides on it this season. I think my skins and the Voile kit will be here by Saturday, but not the flipping board. Frustrating. But it's only four more months until next season anyways. :yahoo:


Congrats! Very interested to hear how you like it. Been looking at the Zephyr split... any particular reason - besides the good deal - you got the Storm?


----------



## smokebelch109 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wooo!

I knew it was going to be an upgrade from other boards ive used....but holy hell!


----------



## tigre (Mar 5, 2012)

neni said:


> Congrats! Very interested to hear how you like it. Been looking at the Zephyr split... any particular reason - besides the good deal - you got the Storm?


It's known for bomber construction, it's made by hand by a small company in the US, and the design of the board sounds perfect for what we have here: mostly deep pow in open terrain, mixed with variable conditions. 

It's supposed to take some getting used to in order to really feel at home with it, but it has the same profile (rocker/flat/rocker) as my other two boards, so hopefully the learning curve will be shortened. It's a little stiffer than what I have now, which is the direction I wanted to go in. I get tossed around a bit on variable snow on softer boards.

I've heard nothing but good about the Zephyr. One of the guys that taught my avy class last fall has one.


----------

